# NewYork CityTrip maybe?



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Hello NY Hav-lovers 
Eric and I are thinking of doing a NY citytrip in Autumn ....just for a few days somewhere between the 12 and 18th of October....and 1 day to visit Niagra falls..... Sierra of course would stay at my parents...

Do any of you have tips, must-do's if I go to NY for just a few days? What should we think about? What should we avoid?

I would love to go to Central Park and meet some of the NY-hav-members here... it would of course only be a short visit, as there's so much to see/do in just a few days.....
But if I already fly across the ocean, I would love to meet some of you if possible....

Nothing's sure yet, but it is definitly on the wishlist....I'm convinced to go....Eric still needs a little convincing....

Looking forward to hear from you 

Suzanne


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Suzanne,
My only suggestion is that you come to Oklahoma instead. You can see lots of horses and cows.......and then you can give my dogs your famous haircut!!!!!!!!!
Dawna


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Well, if you get a playdate-weekend together, and everyone pitches in for my flight-ticket, I could do a grooming marathon


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

That is such a good idea!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Suzanne, I actually just typed up some recommendations of things to do in New York for my wedding website and you are more than welcome to check it out:

http://carolinaandspencer.com/index.cfm?fa=local

Also, I would love to get together and meet up if you're here! Kubrick isn't allowed to go off leash in Central Park, but he loves running around using his flexi leash.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I am new to the Long Island / NYC area so no help to you for info. on places of interest, but I would love to meet you.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm so jealous! NY is one of my favorite places. We were lucky and had a friend who lived at 59th and Lexington for several years so we had a wonderful (FREE!) place to stay but he's moved on to Boston or I would come. So much to do and see there, it's just wonderful! 
Hope everyone who goes has a good time!


----------

